# Last try - Ero pri Kastieli x Ali vom Linmarc



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Second time in a WEEK that we've lost our puppy. Very upsetting and as this breeder does not refund deposit like the last, we have no other option but to choose a new litter or lose the deposit. Obviously I have no desire to lose $500, this is the litter we are looking at now. Any opinions? The females line looks great but the male is a working police dog so I don't know much about the titles in his line. We will be training schutzhund and plan to breed a male after he is titled and has his hips certified. 

Line-breeding for the progency of SG Eros pri Ka?tieli v G.P. and Ali vom Linmarc


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Not to deviate, but:

1- so sorry to hear this;

2- I thought working police K9s are not to be bred (someone correct me if I'm wrong);

3- Can you hold out for a different sire/dam? Were the two puppies you've lost from the same litter? Was the litter from this sire and dam?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Perhaps PM GCK9? She has been very helpful and knowledgeable with the Czech lines.
The sire being a working K9 would not bother me in the least.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

I actually would prefer a working parent   , which is why when I read that tidbit about not breeding police K9s I was like, "uhhhhhhhhhhh..."



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Or PM wolfstraum... lee is super knowledgeable about explaining pedigrees in a way that even a pedigree-knowledge-deficient person like myself can understand. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Are you sure the breeder will not refund the deposit? A lot will, even if it says non-refundable, when they are unable to give you the pup type from the litter you
put a deposit on.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

He's not actually working now, she imported him recently so up until then he was. 

Honestly I don't want to wait at all, we expected a puppy to be born this week not 3 months from now. The first litter was a different breeder, the puppy was a singleton and stillborn. He immediately offered a refund but since he will be training the puppy I told him to keep it and apply to that balance. The second puppy was a different breeder, the puppies were not stillborn, apparently her husband made some huge mistake that cost them their lives. I have no idea what that could have been, the mom got a c section she hasn't explained to me yet because she said she was too upset about it. 

We didn't sign a contract, so even if it says non-refundable is there any way legally that can even stand? I mean I can't exactly trust something like this wont happen with the next litter after waiting.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

press for the refund


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

She refused to refund, but my husband was more mad than I expected and he said if she will not refund he will cancel the check as it has not been deposited and we did not sign anything. I wish it had worked out better. Apparently somehow her husband insisting on a c section cost the puppies their lives. I'm not sure how as they were due today anyway.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I agree with Carmen, send me a pm. Smh!


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

We've decided to go ahead and put a stop payment on the check as she would not work with us. She offered to ship the puppy for free if we move before the next litter is born (wouldn't that cost almost as much as just refunding us...)? But anyway, we will be getting a black & tan girl from Germelhaus
Line-breeding for the progency of SG Belschik v.Tannenturm and Zime vom Germelhaus


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

Stopping pmt is a great idea. Why would u want to continue w that breeder and w/ that drama. Too upset to discuss it? They made a huge mistake that killed the pups...And no contract? U gave them $ for a pup. No pup, no contract. Sorry about ur misfortune. It just means the right pup is still waiting for u to go get him/her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you! I completely agree. I'm definitely glad we didn't decide to wait for a new litter because the pedigree on the 13 week old pups we are looking at are quite amazing  Took a bit of convincing on my end because my husband wanted a black male, I personally just want a GOOD dog that I know will enjoy working and do it well  They are black & tan females but of course I have convinced him in the end!


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

You should be pleased with a Germelhaus.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

